# I think i found a school!! Now where to live? Lol



## Neda-ffh (Jul 5, 2012)

The English college near al Safa area which is about 5 km from work. 

Well I'm gonna call them. But on their site it says now enrolling my kids grades. maybe I'm jumping to conclusions to early but I hv to be quick. 



Anyone know areas to live near al Safa 1 , Safa park 


Thanks


----------



## mythos (Jul 24, 2012)

there are lots of villas in safa1.


----------

